# ECE JNTU Bachelors in technology ACS



## infypawan (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I have completed my Bachelors of Technology degree(JNTU) in the year 2006.
My specialization is ECE(Electronics and communication).
My result was confirmed on May16th 2006 and from May 17th 2006 I have been working in IT(Systems analyst suites my responsibilities).

I'm planning to apply for Australia PR on or before June 30 2011.
So I need to get ACS clearance before this date.

Can I go ahead and apply for ACS straight away with my 4 years experience or should I wait till May17th so that I will complete my 5years of it experience?.

If I appy for ACS after May17th and in case if I dont receive the acs result on time. Can I lodge the PR application on june 30th 2011 and send the ACS result later(within the next 28 days of PR application).

Thanks,
Pawan.


----------



## kirankumarpv (Jan 18, 2010)

infypawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my Bachelors of Technology degree(JNTU) in the year 2006.
> My specialization is ECE(Electronics and communication).
> ...



Hi Pawan, 

I would suggest you to apply for ACS as soon as possible as ACS will take at least 12-14 weeks to process your application and apart from that according to recent rule changes i think you are eligible even if you have 2 years of experience in IT but just have a look at acs site for more info. 

You can't apply for PR without your ACS assessment completed because when you lodge your application you need to select your occupied nomination and that will be provided in your ACS letter. 

So, my suggestion would be to lodge ACS as soon as possible and work on your IELTS parallely 

Kiran


----------



## mrcool4 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Pawan,

Have you applied for ACS? Even I am from ECE background and currently working in IT. Are you taking RPL for ACS?

Thanks,


----------



## Striker (Mar 4, 2010)

No need to do RPL if you are from E&C back ground , you can apply under group B . For this you need min 5 years exp and atleast 20% ICT subjects in BE.

RPL is mainly for Mech , Civil and Chemical engineers working in IT.


----------



## infypawan (Feb 15, 2011)

infypawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my Bachelors of Technology degree(JNTU) in the year 2006.
> My specialization is ECE(Electronics and communication).
> ...



Hi All,

I got ACS +ve assessment with 4 years of experience with ECE B.Tech Degree.

Thanks,
pawan.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

infypawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got ACS +ve assessment with 4 years of experience with ECE B.Tech Degree.
> 
> ...


Congrats Pawan for the positive assessment! :clap2: 
What is the occupation you nominated? 
Going for 175 independent or state sponsored?


armandra!


----------



## infypawan (Feb 15, 2011)

armandra said:


> Congrats Pawan for the positive assessment! :clap2:
> What is the occupation you nominated?
> Going for 175 independent or state sponsored?
> 
> ...


Thanks armandra..I nominated for Analyst programmer...I filed my 175 application..SS(VIC) is closed now and I dont want to wait.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

infypawan said:


> Thanks armandra..I nominated for Analyst programmer...I filed my 175 application..SS(VIC) is closed now and I dont want to wait.


Good luck with your 175 (there's hardly a difference of 6 months between the processing time for 175 and 176, so you're good to go).

BTW, looking at your username, you must be from Infy. Just wanted to know if they provide job description/duties on official letter head?


armandra!


----------



## aussrini (Jun 26, 2011)

armandra said:


> Good luck with your 175 (there's hardly a difference of 6 months between the processing time for 175 and 176, so you're good to go).
> 
> BTW, looking at your username, you must be from Infy. Just wanted to know if they provide job description/duties on official letter head?
> 
> ...


No Armandra..they won't except the joining date and designation


----------



## newimmi (Jul 16, 2011)

infypawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got ACS +ve assessment with 4 years of experience with ECE B.Tech Degree.
> 
> ...


Hello...I have this below doubts. Would be nice if anyone could help me.

1. Did you give roles and responsibilities on company letter head ? 
2. I too have more than 5 years of IT exp (Im an ECE engineer) but my agent is asking me to take the RPL route and not the normal one. I am confused. 
3. I worked in 3 diff companies, that means I need to give Stat declaration from all 3 companies ? Is there a chance for my application being rejected coz of Stat dec and not company letter head ? 

Regards
NewImmi.


----------



## sherrysingh (Jul 26, 2020)

infypawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got ACS +ve assessment with 4 years of experience with ECE B.Tech Degree.
> 
> ...


So Analyst Programmer is considered relevant with B.Tech ECE that is why only 2 years were deducted I guess. Otherwise 4 are deducted for ECE.
Could you show me RnR you had on your experience?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sherrysingh said:


> So Analyst Programmer is considered relevant with B.Tech ECE that is why only 2 years were deducted I guess. Otherwise 4 are deducted for ECE.
> Could you show me RnR you had on your experience?


This is a 9 year old post for which you are responding...


----------



## infypawan (Feb 15, 2011)

At least she tried


----------



## infypawan (Feb 15, 2011)

Roles & Responsibilities
- Gather Requirements from Business Teams
- Detailed Impact analysis to understand the downstream Impact - and providing high level estimates
- High Level Design and Detailed Design documentation
for ETL process
- Helping team in Development of ETL jobs using DataStage, Unix Scripts and
PL/SQL procedures
- Regression and Performance Testing of Applications
- Assist Testing team in preparing Test Plans for System Testing
- and System Integration Testing
- Reviewing the code and test results
- Documentation, assist in Implementation and hypercare tasks
- Reusable Artifacts and Checklists creation to improve the process


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

infypawan said:


> At least she tried


Kudos to you for responding to your post after 9 years when someone asked a question..! Well done...! :clap2:


----------

